# Old style clarinet Quintet



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Hope you like it


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe to try setting up some longer term tension and release/resolve for a more dramatic arc. I think it would make the narrative stronger. You do have a lot of shorter term tension/resolve. Maybe try mutilating the theme and reassembling it again in a different key or something. You have a lot of nice themes. It just sounds a bit too safe to me. Bach, Mozart and Beethoven didn't play safe, which separated them from the rest of the pack of their respective periods. I think you are very meticulous and more ambitious with longer works (unlike me) and it would be a shame.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A nice piece, reminiscent of the Brahms clarinet quintet. I'm wanting a stronger and more contrasting second theme, if possible. That could help with the previous comment as well! More of this woud be welcome.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Bravo Swosh! Wonderful sonata movement. Your grasp of form and pacing are excellent. The coda section is truly brilliant. You succeeded in creating a satisfying ending, which is a difficult thing to do. Like KenOC I would compare this to Brahms, but it would be interesting to know who you consider your primary influences. 

I enjoyed the short piano solo section, very natural and characteristic for the piano. I am looking forward to hearing the rest of the composition.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I really appreciate all of your well thought out comments!! Thank you so much for your advice and ideas, I will take it all to heart. I totally agree with you Phil, I am constantly thinking about how to make it more memorable haha.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice, indeed! It's fresh to my ears, but I haven't heard the Brahms work referenced in other posts.


----------

